# COMPUTER EXAM STUDY MATERIALS



## mitulcscg (Dec 14, 2012)

I WANT TO STUDY FOR AM AND PM EXAM FOR COMPUTER WHICH BOOKS IS GOOD FOR AM &amp; PM FOR COMPUTER DEPTH?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2012)

mitulcscg said:


> I WANT TO STUDY FOR AM AND PM EXAM FOR COMPUTER WHICH BOOKS IS GOOD FOR AM &amp; PM FOR COMPUTER DEPTH?


Why are you yelling in all caps??? LOL I'll let someone else chime in on materials for this particular exam, but for any of the electrical exams, there is no "depth". The same content applies to both the AM and PM sessions.


----------



## mitulcscg (Dec 14, 2012)

There is a AM and PM both on Computer section under Electrical engg. exam.

4 Sections: Computer Systems, Hardware, Software, Network.

/&gt;http://cdn4.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Exam-specifications_PE-Ele-Computer-Apr-2009.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2012)

^ I realize that. However, it's not like the civil exams for example, where the afternoon session goes into detail for your specific discipline. You see the same topics in both the morning and the afternoon sessions for any of the 3 electrical exams.


----------



## TryingToPassPE (Mar 29, 2018)

So, I have received my admission letter today from NCEES. I was supposed to change the exam from Computer Engineering Focus to Power Focus.  I've miss the deadline at this point to change.  I know this is a desperation move but does anyone have anything I could have as a reference. Link, books etc to buy to try to study in a less than 2 week period to pass this exam.

Let me know. Anything is appreciated.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry I was not on this board earlier to share what I was doing in preparation for the computer Engineering Exam.  Did you pass?  If not, let me know and I will list out everything I did on this thread.  Assuming you plan on trying it again that is.


----------

